# single image split up into muliple frames



## Gnat5680

Is there any good software to create this?

http://www.istockphoto.com/file_thu...ackground-with-multiple-tv-sets-and-radar.jpg

I have a old rustic window that I want to use as a photo frame, Normally I would just print off a 20x24 and cut out the parts I would need to to make it fit. But in this case, I am doing a special paper, They can't do big sized print with it (over 12") So I need to break it into smaller pieces meaning 9 8x10's. The only thing is, I would have to crop the image to an 8x10 and then trim off a total of 3 1/2" to get it to fit... What is the best way to do this?

"Frame" Specs: 9 panes, 7x7.5" want to hang with a vertical picture in it..


----------



## Josh66

What software do you already have?

Almost any photo editing software should be able to do this.

Photoshop is the standard.  Photoshop Elements is like the watered down version of Photoshop - it can do it too.  Paint Shop Pro...  GIMP...  (Free - google it.)


----------



## Gnat5680

I have photoshop, But I don't know if there is a built in way to break it up... I would have no clue what exactly to do to make it easy on myself... I know how I COULD to it, But I am not sure if there is an easier way to do it.


----------



## kkamin

Make a full size composition of the full image at the proper dimensions.  21x22.5. 
Divide your comp into 1/9th with rulers and guides.   
Set your crop tool to 7x7.5 and crop each section off, save it, and then go back in history before the crop, then repeat.

This probably won't be on the pixel exact, but it seems like this doesn't have to be that accurate.  If you line your crops up well, it should be with 1-3 pixels in accuracy.


----------



## End Game

Isn't there some CS4 Ext 3D involved in there, so you don't have to warp it yourself?


----------

